# Louisiana Presbytery (PCA) opposes FV



## HaigLaw (Apr 19, 2008)

At its April 19 meeting the LaP adopted a resolution affirming the 9 points of the "Declarations" or summaries of the findings of the PCA's Ad Interim Study Committee on Federal Vision found on page 2235 (Section IV) of the committee report contained in the 2007 General Assembly minutes, saying FV theology was out of accord with PCA beliefs in those 9 ways. Full story on HaigLaw's Xanga blog.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 19, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> At its April 19 meeting the LaP adopted a resolution affirming the 9 points of the "Declarations" or summaries of the findings of the PCA's Ad Interim Study Committee on Federal Vision found on page 2235 (Section IV) of the committee report contained in the 2007 General Assembly minutes, saying FV theology was out of accord with PCA beliefs in those 9 ways. Full story on HaigLaw's Xanga blog.




Would you mind sharing the synopsis of your disagreement with this action?


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 19, 2008)

*That's a good thing, isn't it?*



HaigLaw said:


> At its April 19 meeting the LaP adopted a resolution affirming the 9 points of the "Declarations" or summaries of the findings of the PCA's Ad Interim Study Committee on Federal Vision found on page 2235 (Section IV) of the committee report contained in the 2007 General Assembly minutes, saying FV theology was out of accord with PCA beliefs in those 9 ways. Full story on HaigLaw's Xanga blog.


Why the thumbs-down icon then?

This is good news, for sure, that the LaP has taken such a firm, positive step. ;^)


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 19, 2008)

*Agreement!*



toddpedlar said:


> Would you mind sharing the synopsis of your disagreement with this action?



Sure! I was in agreement. I voted for it. I think the vote was, like, 7 or 8 to 2.

We spent about 4 hours debating it. Concerns included removing all typo's and outdated information. 

Other concerns were to put FV behind us, if possible, and take a public position reversing the LaP's former (Jan. 2007) position that had essentially vindicated Rev. Wilkins as being in accord with the PCA's Constitution. 

As has been the case in prior meetings of LaP I have summarized on my Xanga blog, there were varying levels of understanding of the implications of FV theology.


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 19, 2008)

*thumbs up*



Gryphonette said:


> Why the thumbs-down icon then?
> 
> This is good news, for sure, that the LaP has taken such a firm, positive step. ;^)



Yeah; sorry! Thumbs down to FV. Thumbs up to the LaP!

I'm trying to keep my thumbs straight. PB only allows me one. God gave me 2.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 19, 2008)

Lol!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing the synopsis of your disagreement with this action?
> ...



That is quite a turnaround! Thanks for the update and your work in the LaP, brother. 

Knowing something of the history of the LaP over the past decade or so, "more ministry related matters" are certainly what needs to be focused on now that the presbytery seems to have largely been delivered from the FV and other related controversies that have caused the presbytery to lose churches and members over that span.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

I see that the meeting was in Sulphur and not at the usual location at the Pineville OPC.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 19, 2008)

Thumb changed...


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Thumb changed...


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 19, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing the synopsis of your disagreement with this action?
> ...



Just wanted to make sure  The red thumb had me very, very confused!


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 20, 2008)

*Thumbs only?*



Semper Fidelis said:


> Thumb changed...



Now, can you help me with those liver spots on my hands?

What caused them, btw, was getting tri-focals. I swear, or affirm, those liver spots were not there before! 

Yeah, I know --


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 20, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> I see that the meeting was in Sulphur and not at the usual location at the Pineville OPC.



Yes, your home church has been most gracious in allowing us to meet there anytime. We voted to meet somewhere more centrally located than Sulphur in the future.


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 20, 2008)

*John 13:35*



Pilgrim said:


> Knowing something of the history of the LaP over the past decade or so, "more ministry related matters" are certainly what needs to be focused on now that the presbytery seems to have largely been delivered from the FV and other related controversies that have caused the presbytery to lose churches and members over that span.



I would say that this was the overwhelming sentiment expressed at the meeting yesterday. 

It was gratifying that we were able to express opposition to the FV, but do it charitably, as evidenced by the fact that after Rev. Duncan announced he was probably leaving, he stood up later to express his appreciation for LaP's support and prayers for him during his recent transition. Which -- without going into sensitive information -- I would say has been significant.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I see that the meeting was in Sulphur and not at the usual location at the Pineville OPC.
> ...



Even though there is no PCA within about an hour's drive of there, that probably means Pineville again then since there really isn't anywhere else that is more centrally located for people coming from Shreveport, Ruston, Delhi, Lafayette, Lake Charles, etc. Hold it anywhere else and somebody's probably driving 3 hours if not 4. I think that's where most of the meetings of the LaP have been held since Grace Presbyterian in Alexandria left the PCA for the EPC about 10 years ago.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 20, 2008)

Dave,

Were there discussions about the continued viability of LAP if Mark Duncan's church leaves?


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 20, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Dave,
> 
> Were there discussions about the continued viability of LAP if Mark Duncan's church leaves?



We're down to 7 churches, but Mark is no longer pastoring. He's laboring out of bounds teaching at a Christian school, so whether he leaves or not, it would not affect the # of our churches. 

There were a few who, if this resolution had not passed, wanted to propose that we disband and be absorbed by neighbors; but I feel we're on the upswing now.

Thanks for asking, Fred.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 20, 2008)

HaigLaw said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...



At one time LaP and the Southeast Louisiana Presbytery (which numbers 10 churches today) were one presbytery. The PCA Historical Center shows that they were divided in 1992. But after the division LaP probably only had 10 or so churches even then. LaP was originally founded in 1975. Of course AAPC just left. Grace Pres. in Alexandria left in 1997 for the EPC, an episode that was covered by the Presbyterian International News Service. Unless I'm mistaken those were the two largest churches in LaP. There was a church in Opelousas that I believe was fairly large at one point, but it split in the 1990's, with one faction becoming EPC. There has been a reunion in Opelousas, but the reunited church is now ARP. There was a group that came out of AAPC a few years ago that is now in the ARP as well. The PCA History site also shows a church in Oakdale, LA that dated to 1915 but was dissolved at some point.


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 24, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> At one time LaP and the Southeast Louisiana Presbytery (which numbers 10 churches today) were one presbytery. The PCA Historical Center shows that they were divided in 1992. But after the division LaP probably only had 10 or so churches even then. LaP was originally founded in 1975. Of course AAPC just left. Grace Pres. in Alexandria left in 1997 for the EPC, an episode that was covered by the Presbyterian International News Service. Unless I'm mistaken those were the two largest churches in LaP. There was a church in Opelousas that I believe was fairly large at one point, but it split in the 1990's, with one faction becoming EPC. There has been a reunion in Opelousas, but the reunited church is now ARP. There was a group that came out of AAPC a few years ago that is now in the ARP as well. The PCA History site also shows a church in Oakdale, LA that dated to 1915 but was dissolved at some point.



Thx for the history lesson. There are periodically oblique references to all this factional history during our discussions. There is hope now that we will build friendships and ministry relationships, and I look forward to that.


----------

